# EHE Co. Mason's 1858



## Ohio Rob (Oct 29, 2010)

I aquired a Mason's Patent Nov 30th 1858 today.  The base is marked EHE Co. 4.  EHE (Edward H Everett Co.) was located in Newark, Ohio (1880-1904).  It is not listed in the Ohio Bottle Book.  The bottle is extremely whittled with a ground top.  Is it listed in the Red Book.


----------



## Ohio Rob (Oct 29, 2010)

Base marks.


----------



## madman (Oct 30, 2010)

HEY ROB, IVE DUG SODAS AND BEERS IN THE TOLEDO AREA, THAT WERE EHE MADE BOTTLES BUT HAVE NEVER SEEN A JAR NICE NICE FIND!


----------



## Ohio Rob (Oct 30, 2010)

Same here Madman, I have dug a lot of beers and sodas with the EHE mark.  I was surprised to see it on the bottom of an 1858.  The Ohio Bottle Book lists a few EHE fruit jars, but none with a base mark on a Mason's.


----------



## idigjars (Oct 30, 2010)

Hello Bob.  Your jar is listed in redbook 10 as 1877.  HG,QT Aqua $30-40.   Even shows a pic of it.  

 I like your jar.  Are there any chips, cracks, or dings?  Are you you going to sell it?  If you are going to sell it please email me the price.  

 Congratulations on your new jar.  Paul


----------



## Ohio Rob (Oct 30, 2010)

Paul - Thanks for the info.  I am going to hang onto it for now since it is an Ohio fruit jar.  There are two small chips to the inside of the ground top but otherwise very nice.


----------

